# GCC expert 24 cuuter and inkscape



## us66tshirt (Aug 23, 2009)

*GCC expert 24 cutter and inkscape*

I am looking at the GCC expert 24 cutter? Does anyone have experience with it? How is the quality for a value priced cutter? Does it interact well with inkscape with included software? I need to move up to an almost 24" cutter from a roland 12".


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't know about the cutter itself, but i can tell you from experience that there customer service and support is by far the worst you can get. We were in the process of getting one for my sis in law for her wall graphics and everything was fine till i ask them more questions about the cutter and for there number so we can talk since were dropping a couple hundred. Thats when they said that they are only resellers and that they don't offer support. So i would be careful about buying that cutter from ebay, try buying it from a different distributor if you go that route.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

You may want to read this thread also about the GCC Expert cutter

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t98119.html

I think this is a new cutter..you can get info 

Here is some info on the cutter from GCC
GCC LaserPro Laser Engraver, Vinyl Cutter and Printer

Just buy from a dealer...not an ebay reseller


----------



## majakaja (Jan 17, 2021)

does gcc expert 24lx now work properly with inkscape? Several years have passed, I would like to refresh the thread.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

you can try using inkcut
a better option would be to get sure cuts alot (design and cut in scal, or import svg's from inkscape)


----------

